# Hey :)



## Squishtof (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm glad I checked to see what other people had written in their new threads before I continued to write any more of what I was going to put originally.. lol!

I'd started an epic and was getting into it.. *sighs* but you don't wanna hear all that - so..

Hey, I'm Chris.. 26 years old from Bristol, UK  I spend most of my waking life, or so it feels like it, working for Jessops - the photography people - which is fun most of the time!

I'm hoping that being apart of this forum will jump start my love of writing again.. and it'll make me sound more interesting when I talk about "oh I was on my writing forum the other day and..."  it came highly recommended by a friend of mine so I thought i'd pop on and see what all the fuss is about 

Fun times!
Chris


----------



## Sam (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Chris. From what I've read so far, I think you'll fit right in!


----------



## Squishtof (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank u  I hope so.. I thought I might have to bribe you all with treats but turns out I didn't so its all good  

C


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 11, 2008)

No, no.  I'll gladly accept a bribe.  Cookies, please.  Until then, you get no welcome message from me!  BWA HA HA!


----------



## Squishtof (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn.. I should kept my mouth shut  any particular flavour u like?  I have White chocolate and raspberry, Ginger and lemon and double chocolate?


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 11, 2008)

Double chocolate will do, thanks. :thumbr:


----------



## Nickie (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello to you, Chris, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## moderan (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## wacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Squishtof (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww thanx guys  *feels welcome*


----------



## kaseyisrad (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome Chris


----------



## Shinn (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello there


----------



## Squishtof (Sep 15, 2008)

*feels loved*


----------



## Docta (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in to those special brownies, ya know mon?  Nice to have you near, good fortune in your endeavors and welcome to WF.


----------

